# Anyone want a photo edit done ?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

kool. i like it


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

anyone? x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i wil try and download some more thing i can do.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i love editing photos. let me just make it clear its me and a friend who is doing it. and we love doing stuff like this.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Please let us know what you would like on it, and what sort of edit you would like.





































more examples to come later.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

here are some more examples.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey wat program do you use??


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Would anyone like one? and all different programs really.


----------



## dustytrail01 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would love love love it if you did a collage for me  and anything else you want to do... His name is Dusty.. thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hi sorry for the inconvience, i forgot to inform everyone on this thread i know work with jackiebitu and equestrian rider on editing photos and making collages.
if anyone is requesting a photo edit/collage please post your pictures on our thread, the authour of the thread is jackiebitu and the thread is calle, Would anyone like a FREE photo edit/collage made?


hope this makes sense to you all. thanks jade


----------

